
Sony retires the cassette Walkman after 30 years  - stevefink
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/10/25/sony.retires.walkman.mashable/index.html
======
ScottBurson
Heh, I still have a WM-D6C Walkman Pro. Works perfectly. I even use it
occasionally -- mostly for nostalgia value, I admit, though with metal tape
and Dolby C, it sounds great.

------
ugh
Sony hasn’t, however, retired the Walkman brand. They only retired the
technology their first Walkman used. There is something similar happening at
Apple, they will probably retire the technology their first iPod shipped with
– a small hard drive – very soon. They already stopped mentioning their hard
drive iPods.

I wonder how many more years the Walkman brand will survive and if there will
still be anything called iPod you can buy in twenty years from Apple.

~~~
jessriedel
I wish they would come out with one more line of HD iPods. My 160GB is full,
and it seems like the tech for a 500GB in that form factor should be here.

~~~
lukifer
You can get after-market 320gb upgrades, though they only work on the 5G
series (iPod Video), not the Classics. But yeah, I too would pay quite a lot
for a half-TB iPod.

------
lutorm
I just realized we have a bunch of stuff on cassettes (kids recordings, etc)
that I'd better get off before I can't find anywhere to play them....

------
petervandijck
Technology really has a short shelf life these days.

~~~
brudgers
HP12C still going after 29 years.

[http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/215348-215348-...](http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/215348-215348-64232-20036-215349-33525.html)

~~~
gaius
I've a 17bII myself, I notice there's a bII+ now...

~~~
brudgers
I still use the 11C I bought in 1988 as my main calculator.

